# Free hosting anbieten über ISPCONFIG?



## Menki (19. März 2008)

Hallo leute

ich möchte free hosting über das ispconfig anbieten. gibts da eine möglichkeit wo ich den leuten über eine website das kostenlose registrieren des users bzw. ftp und mysql zugangs ermöglichen kann?

bitte um hilfe

MENKI


----------



## planet_fox (19. März 2008)

Soviel ich weiss geht das nur über das isp remote framework




> *ISPConfig Remote Framework 1.0 (Beta 3)*
> Das ISPconfig Remote Framework ermöglicht das Erstellen und                Aktualisieren von Reseller, Kunden, Webseiten, E-Mail Accounts und                DNS Einträgen durch externe oder Drittsoftware. Die Schnittstelle                ist mit SOAP Aufrufen realisiert und kann daher von vielen Programmiersprachen                genutzt werden.


http://ispconfig.de/remoting_plugin.htm


----------



## Menki (19. März 2008)

*Re:*

danke erstmal für die antwort.
ich finde diesen PUNKT eigentlich sehr wichtig, dennoch fand ich ihn nirgends im forum.
ist das die einzige möglichkeit?
gibt es sonst noch was ?

MENKI


----------



## planet_fox (19. März 2008)

mir ist mehr auch nicht bekannt


----------



## Till (19. März 2008)

Was brauchst Du denn sonst noch? ISPConfig ist meines Wissens nach die einzige OpenSource Controlpanel Software die überhaupt ein externes API anbietet.


----------



## planet_fox (19. März 2008)

es gab mal eine schnittstelle zwischen vhcs und joomla aber naja vhcs ist ja auch in einer dauer endwicklung


----------



## Menki (19. März 2008)

*Re:*

danke erstmal für die antworten

ich habe jetzt dieses framework zeug installiert und wenn ich das script ausführe, dieses test.php script im browser kommt nur:

Script end ...

und sonst nichts. alle abhängigkeiten und module wurden von mir überprüft und installiert. das kann nicht sein das dieses script nur diese meldung rausschmeisst. es müsste mehr dahinter sein, viel mehr. hat jemand erfahrung damit denn ich finde ispconfig wirklich sehr mächtig!
dennoch wäre es super wenn diese schnittstelle erweitert werden würde sodass über diese lösung auch freehosting angeboten werden kann.
open source heisst ja umsonst, gratis oder ähnliches.

hat jemand erfahrung mit diesem script sodass er mir auf die oben gestellte frage antworten kann?

die konfiguration des scriptes habe ich bereits durchgeführt:
bei der serverurl$ habe die url angegeben mit doppelpunkt:81 AM ENDE. ich hoffe das ist so richtig.

wass wird da gemeint IN DER VIERTEN ZEILE???:

- change the server URL on line 15
- change username and password on line 23 / 24. Put there the
username and password of the remoting user added in step 2.
- Uncomment one of the functions below.
 
was soll ich da auskommentieren??? welche zeile??

bitte um hilfe...

danke

MENKI


----------



## Menki (20. März 2008)

*Re: Antwort*

weiss denn keiner rat?

es kann nicht sein das ich der einzige bin der ein free hosting system anbieten möchte?

pls um hilfe

menki


----------



## planet_fox (20. März 2008)

> open source heisst ja umsonst, gratis oder ähnliches.


sehe ich nicht so opensource heisst nehmen und geben


----------



## Till (20. März 2008)

Das Test Script enthält Beispiele für die Programmierung und kein fertiges Programm. Wenn Du es einfach so ausführst, passiert natürlich nichts 



> dennoch wäre es super wenn diese schnittstelle erweitert werden würde sodass über diese lösung auch freehosting angeboten werden kann.


Wieso sollte sie denn erweitert werden, sie kann doch alles was braucht um Reseller, Kunden, Websites und Email Konten von einem beliebigen externen Programm in ISPConfig einzufügen.

Es ist aber wie gesagt ein API, Du brauchst also auf jeden Fall PHP Programmierkenntnisse um es zu verwenden. Schau am Besten mal ins enlische forum und such dort nach "remoting".


----------



## Menki (20. März 2008)

*Re:*

Danke till...

ich werde im englischen forum nachschauen. also wenn ich open source skripte einsetze dann tu ich ja mit dem FREE HOSTING ja auch SEHR VIEL zurückgeben (@planet_fox) oder irre ich mich da?

Ich möchte den leuten per skript das erstellen eines gratis hosting anbieten mit php,myysql usw. das ist eigentlich mein wunsch.

ok ich schau mal bei den englendärn

danke


----------

